# IA announces a new Safety App. . .



## RonHebbard (Sep 13, 2019)

*Hello All*; Just in from the IA local I retired from. I haven't read the app' yet but it sounds like it's worth a read. 

" Please be advised, the IATSE has a free Safety Info App that is downloadable from both the Apple App and Google Play stores. It provides province-specific safety information, as well as an IATSE hazard reporting form and a direct link to the Safety Hotline.

The IATSE Safety Info App is a free, valuable resource, and I would encourage you to download it, if you haven’t already done so.

Thanks, and stay safe always.
Business Agent
IATSE Local 357
Stratford, ON N5A 6W3 "

Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## josh88 (Sep 13, 2019)

It's actually been around since 2018, but if anybody is curious here's a page with links for the apple or android versions.
http://www.iatse.net/iatse-safety

There's also a local 600 cinematographers version with a different safety line and geared toward the film side.


----------

